# Free Chainsaw



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I have an older, but still working chainsaw, that I would give away free to someone who will use it to clean creeks with.

I can either give it to someone who is motivated to keep it, or lend it out on a need to clean basis.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

A free chain saw - I must be dreaming -


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

I'll take it. How many hike's have I taken to scout a river and thought, If I only had a chainsaw this jam could be cleared out in less than an hour. If you still have it, my email is: kayakguy73 AT yahoo DOT com. 
my cell is 719-661-4377.

It would go to good use.

Ed Hansen


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Ed with a chainsaw? This could be interesting.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

bring it to hermosa creek


----------

